# Scratched Glass...repair or replace?



## parklane (Feb 8, 2003)

Need advice about how to repair scratched rear glass as a result of vandalism. It is definitely noticeable and pretty bad. Can it be repaired with a glass polish or is there any other means of repair? Do I need to replace it? Any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Cerrium Oxide works. Google for video examples.
You'll also find many other products for different types of window damage.


----------



## DAVEG (Aug 14, 2001)

Try the diamond polishing pads. I used them on ceramic and marble which is similar in hardness to glass. Use them wet and work slowly. There are a variety of grades...start with course 600 then go to 2000-3000.

https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&k...qmt=e&hvbmt=be&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_486o6dzw50_e

I also have a rear glass for an 84 GTI or rabbit. looks good except for small scratch...your for $10 + shipping.


----------



## IHC (Aug 15, 2011)

If you can feel with your fingernail,the scratch is too deep to do anything about it.


----------



## parklane (Feb 8, 2003)

Very much appreciated and will definitely pursue this.


----------

